# How to print Passport Size Photos ?



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2012)

I want to print these on A4 size photo paper.

please give any template or tool needed or tips etc...

the passport photo size in India is 3.5cm X 4.5cm


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2012)

i too faced the same situation a couple of weeks ago & after reading many articles(mostly using photoshop which i don't like)i finally figured a simple,easy & free way to do it.
first create a folder & paste the target image 16 times into that folder so that there are 16 images(identical or not depends on your choice but identical for self-photos to be pasted on forms just like those shopkeepers do for multiple copies of your photo).

install irfanview(excellent free image editor with just 8mb size).click on file---thumbnails,a new window will open.select your folder from the left hand side selection tree.right hand side will now show the 16 images in the folder.using right-click select all the 16 images & select the "create contact sheet from the selected files" option.in the new window that opens select standard dimension A4 & image parameter as row 4 & column 4.click on create & irfanview will create a single jpg file of A4 size containing 16 images(4*4) which you can print(try ordinary paper first,it took me 2 attempts to perfect the process but since nobody posted step-by-step instructions for me you should be able to understand in 1 attempt).once perfected yo can print on photo-paper.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2012)

^^ nice.. please put up a tutorial in the tutorial session with screenshots if you can..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2012)

wow..thanx whitestar for the info..will try that...

I was thinking if there is a blank template available for passport photos where I can just copy paste my photo's & print on A4
so,the template should be perfect for A4 size printing..

*Q: Do we get the same length?for e.g: if I print on A4 a rectangle of length say 100mm X 120mm..will I get the same dimension on the output print?
*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2012)

if by blank template you mean in software then it is there in photoshop.if you have not selected any resizing option then as long as the image dimension are within A4 dimension(297mm width*210mm height) the output image will have same dimension as input.my suggestion is don't get confused if all you need is passport size photos for forms & just follow what i earlier posted.

@RCuber,i will try when i get the time.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 22, 2012)

Try Photoscape.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2012)

@meetdilip,i tried photoscape & it is good.for those who want nice gui with lots of options it is a useful program & it also has a blank template option in print setting(like in photoshop)where you can define no. of rows & columns & then drag individual photos inside boxes.for me since i am already familiar with irfanview i will keep using it but will also keep photoscape as an alternative/backup.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2012)

meetdilip said:


> Try Photoscape.



Hmm..so photoscape also has the option of passport photo on A4


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2012)

not directly but yes.also the concept is same to irfanview only with addition of nice gui & drag & drop feature.try both & use whatever you feel simpler.


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 25, 2012)

You can try this also : Make Passport Photo


----------



## chandanbs (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes, i too suggest makepassportphoto.com Link: Create free passport photos online - MakePassportPhoto.com
I was able to make a quick passport size snap taken out of my smartphone and use this great online tool to churn out few copies of it.. and then printed the whole set of photos..


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 6, 2012)

Use any photo printing software. I use HP photo printing suite. They have the photo size & paper size per-scaled.


----------

